# James Squire Cider



## Axl100 (1/4/14)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone has a recipe or similar to james squire apple cider.


----------



## indica86 (1/4/14)

Not too many tricks to be had with cider.
Ferment some apple juice.


----------



## Yeastfridge (1/4/14)

If you don't stop a fermentation or backsweeten after fermentation it will ferment out bone dry. 

US 05 and S-04 are pretty nice for cider. I'd say James squire would be a blend of a couple of different apples and crash chilled/filtered/force carbed before it's completely dried out


----------



## gap (1/4/14)

More likely to be made with apple juice concentrate with no fresh apple juice or specifically cider apple juice in sight.
This would be the same for most of these mass produced "ciders"


----------



## Bribie G (1/4/14)

Aldi apple juice does a pretty fair knockoff of most of the mainstream megaciders. If you keg, then do that while there's still some sweetness.
There are very few real cider apples grown in Australia, most of the concentrate would be from dessert apples I'd guess.

A very interesting cider made in Australia for Carlsberg is Somersby Apple (and pear) ciders in the ten-pack cans. I'd guess that Carlsberg ship the concentrate and yeast here and it is fermented and packaged by Independent Distillers in Melbourne that make Haagen etc.

It's a delightfully "appley" cider with a fantastic aroma, if you like the lolly ciders such as Rekorderlig.


----------



## Axl100 (1/4/14)

Cheers for the info...


----------

